# A V off lead - WHY ?



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

they are bred 2V prey driven - if you want your V 2 stop & turn on a dime - they can only develop the muscles 2 do this off lead - jogging is great - walking is great - linear work outs do no prepare the pup 4 the field - PIKE is ripped ! lives his life off lead with commands that make him work !!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

*A V off lead - WHY ? *

Because I can't run as fast they can.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Because for every mile you do... they will do ten!! 
It is a necessity for them to run- Free!!

REM you are so spot on.. about the muscular memory they attain from diving, jumping, spinning, full blast U-turn... etc.etc.etc...
If a dog can do it... A V can do it Better!!!!

PS.. They are the 2nd fastest Dog in the world next to the Greyhound, which is a sprinter and cannot maintain the speed for much distance ... 
I think the biggest reason to run our beloved V's "off lead" is for OUR OWN Sanity!!!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Every chance we get the dogs are off lead AS LONG as we are far from any cars. The dogs recall is good but they stop listening when the prey drive kicks in HARD. I never chance it.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

AMEN RBD !!
We also must respect folks who you may come upon ... Not all people are dog lovers, and they are very fearful of off lead dogs. 
We are careful to leash up if we see others on our same trail, just as a courtesy.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

just a OP of why I like my V's off lead - please note posted under HUNTING ! not training ! training is what you do so you can trust your pup off lead - lets not confuse this !


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

we started on a new shoot (for us) last season. one of the best compliments we've had was when the gamekeeper said "Doug, I don't want to see that dog on a lead again on the fells"


----------

